# Bow Fishing at the Piers Pcola/Gulf Breeze



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

I am considering bow fishing there with a friend of mine(he also has a bowfishing rig), and neither one of us has ever done it before. Does anyone have any suggestions for our success?


----------



## swampdonkey69 (Mar 17, 2013)

aim low my friend


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I went for the second time today, I have never hot anything with mine lol. Getting the aiming down is the biggest part. I have only spent about an hour or two total with mine, it's not hard to figure out.


----------



## rosco725 (Oct 15, 2008)

Make sure you get the ams reel it's alot better, take off your sights no need from them you will be able to see alot better, carbon arrows are also alot better they shoot alot harder, make sure you knot on your arrow is very long so it clears the notch, shoot alot and shoot really low but most of your good shots the fish will be close to the top, don't get discouraged you will miss ALOT! The more you go the more you understand it and make sure you don't tone your bow down to low unless you don't want to kill any thing me and my buddy both shoot around 55 and still don't always have the arrow go all the way threw . Hope this helps


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

The closer to the top, the less refraction there is, so you aim "less low" at a shallow fish. At a fish on the very top, there is almost no refraction of light, so it's not necessary to make any adjustment. Conversely, the farther out and deeper the fish is, the more you have to adjust your aim (low) to allow for refraction. It's the same as in a rear-view mirror - Objects are closer than they appear.


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

I have my fathers old Compound bow, i cant change the pull on it. So i dont think it will matter. The sights are already messed up cause it is a old bow. Why would anyone want to "Tone down" a bow? Is faster not allways better?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Depends let off % of the bow, you may be waiting at full draw for a bit for the right shot. Personally I have shoulder issues so I changed the cams on my Mission X3(75%) from 60-70lb to 45-55 and set it at 55. It made the difference between being able to keep shooting and not.


----------



## rosco725 (Oct 15, 2008)

If you shoot to fast the arrow won't be as consistent and you wont be able to pull back as quick


----------

